
Flair Climate Control System Available for Preorder - dmritard96
https://flair.co
======
FreedomToCreate
The product video nails it. I would purchase this if only there was a major
city with a tech industry that was affordable enough to buy a house in.

One thing though, how well do the vents block air from flowing through? I know
the vent grates I have now always have a some air flow seeping through when I
close them?

~~~
dmritard96
Glad you like the video. For a somewhat subtle product, it took quite a while
to really hone in how to get things across. Had a lot of internal debate as to
whether to include some of the other fun things the Puck can do (related to
heating/cooling in some cases or in others less so) but ultimately decided to
try and keep things clearer.

It is a little quitter and with less leakage than the traditional stamped
steel vents installed in most homes. I am hoping to do a blog post in the not
too distant future that shows some of the testing at the factory since that
has been really cool. The audio side is neat but the RF tuning is the really
fun part.

~~~
Nialsh
I'm interested to see the test results. How much airflow open vs closed.

Show me a graph of room temperatures vs time over a 24-hour period, with the
vents open. Then show me one with the vents being smart. That's the real story
:)

~~~
dmritard96
Definitely agreed and have some nice charts that show this, I should add them
to the site. Although I would point at 24 hour window doesn't make sense.

------
dmritard96
Founder Here: AMA!

